# [solved] digikam + Kamera hinzufügen

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir heute mal das Programm digikam-0.8.2-r1 installiert. Nun habe ich Probleme meine Digitalkamera hinzuzufügen.

lsusb gibt mir folgende Ausgabe:

```
Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04a9:309c Canon, Inc. PowerShot S1 IS
```

Aber er findet die Cam leider nicht im Programm  :Sad: 

auch nicht, wenn ich sie manuell aus der Liste hinzufüge, und dann versuche darauf zuzugreifen.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Danke schonmal und viele Grüße

deejay

----------

## deejay

So, habe das ganze jetzt mal unter KDE probiert. Wenn ich die Kamera anstecke, erkennt KDE sie und fragt nach, was gemacht werden soll, entweder Verzeichnis öffnen, indem die Bilder sind, mit digikam importieren, oder nichts unternehmen. Aber weder das Verzeichnis öffnen, noch die Bilder in Digikam importieren funktioniert leider nicht  :Sad:  Er sagt dann entweder, dass auf das Verzeichnis nicht zugegriffen werden kann, bzw. das keine Kamera gefunden wurde und man sie manuell hinzufügen solle, was ich auch bereits versucht habe.

Jemand vielleicht eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Möchte nicht immer auf Windows umstellen, um die Fotos zu importieren  :Sad: 

Würde mich über ein paar Hinweise sehr freuen

Gruß

deejay

----------

## franzf

[url=http://linuxwiki.de/Gphoto/UnterstützteKameras]Hier[/url] steht deine Kamera leider nicht drinnen, hier allerdings heißt es, Download mit Canon sollte klappen, aber auch nicht mehr.

Im Notfall einfach libgphoto2 und digikam aus testing nehmen und hoffen...  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## deejay

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Antwort. Habe jetzt die beiden Sachen noch geupdatet. In der Liste der Kameras bei Digikam ist die Kamera ja vorhanden, nur leider funktioniert der Zugriff auf die Kamera nicht. Müsste doch eigentlich klappen, warum sollte sie ansonsten in der Liste aufgeführt sein?

Jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Oder geht das mit der Kamera nicht?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo deejay,

ich weiß nicht genau wie wo was mit deiner Kamera ist. Aber ich hab "gphotofs" installiert so wie es dort steht.

gphotofs ist nicht im portage-tree daher hab ich es wie auf der Seite beschrieben heruntergeladen und installiert (./configure && make && make install). Jetzt kann ich zumindest als root die Kamera einbinden und die Bilder rüber kopieren.

Ich vermute das liegt einfach an einer falschen Einstellung in meiner Kernelkonfiguration, weil dort ja versichert wird "bei dem nächsten start" geht das auch als user. Bei mir natürlich mal wieder nicht ;)

Aber dank 1 GB Flashspeicher hab ich noch ein wenig Zeit.. und es nervt mich noch nicht genug. Vielleicht finde ich morgen ja mal zeit dafür.

Ich wollte nicht vom Thema abweichen. Jedenfalls denke ich das du so die Bilder von deiner Kamera bekommst. Ist allerdings noch kein GUI.  Aber für sowas lässt sich ja ein skript schreiben ;)

Und ich bin mir sicher das wenn man FUSE auch vernünftig Installiert klappt das auch als User.

Mfg Chris

Edit: Zum Link: Bei der Ersten Hälfte dieses Howtos wurde meine Kamera auch nicht erkannt. Ich beziehe mich nur auf den Teil Die Kamera in das lokale Dateisystem mounten

----------

## deejay

Moin,

gibt es vielleicht auch noch etwas im Kernel, was man aktivieren muß, damit das ganze funktioniert?

Schade das die Cam nicht in digiKam erkannt wird  :Sad: . Das Programm scheint echt nicht schlecht zu sein.

Bzw. Schade, dass man generell nicht auf die Cam zugreifen kann  :Sad: 

Gibts vielleicht noch ne andere Lösung?

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Lenz

Hi,

ich habe eine Canon IXUS 70 und das gleiche Problem. Ich befürchte fast, dass es sich dabei um irgendeinen nervigen Bug handelt. Denn kurioserweise hat es einmal funktioniert, leider ist das jetzt aber nicht reproduzierbar und ich weiß nicht was ich da anders gemacht habe als sonst. Kernel ist noch der gleiche, sodass ich nicht denke, dass es daran liegt.

Ich hatte media-libs/libgphoto2 auf ~testing geupdated, danach ging es einmal. Doch nach dem nächsten Neustart des Systems ging es dann wieder nicht. Eigentlich sollte es das aber, denn die Kamera verwendet das PTP-Protokoll. Daher denke ich an einen Bug.

----------

## Fauli

 *deejay wrote:*   

> gibt es vielleicht auch noch etwas im Kernel, was man aktivieren muß, damit das ganze funktioniert?

 

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y.

Was mir gerade auch noch einfällt: Die Powershot S1 IS ist ja, wie Lenz auch schreibt, eine PTP-Kamera. Hast du vielleicht in /etc/make.conf die Variable CAMERAS gesetzt, aber dort "canon" anstatt "ptp2" angegeben? Wenn die Variable nicht gesetzt ist, sollte es aber auch funktionieren, weil dann in libgphoto2 alle Kamera-Treiber gebaut werden.

----------

## SvenFischer

Aber Du bist schon in der Gruppe "plugdev", oder?

----------

## deejay

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Aber Du bist schon in der Gruppe "plugdev", oder?

 

Hallo,

nee, mein User war nicht in der Gruppe. Habe ihn jetzt mal hinzugefügt, und jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren.

Hoffe das ist jetzt nicht so wie bei Lenz das Phänomen, dass es jetzt nur einmal geht und dann nicht wieder  :Smile: 

Wozu ist denn genau die Gruppe plugdev gut? Konnte sonst ja auch ohne Probleme auf USB Sticks, USB Festplatten usw. zugreifen. Oder hat das damit nichts zu tun?

Ansonsten funktioniert es jetzt aber erstmal.

Besten Dank euch allen für die Hilfe.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## Lenz

Ooops, das war wohl das gleiche Problem bei mir. Komisch nur, dass es das eine mal, nachdem ich libgphoto2 geupdatet hatte ging. Das war mit Sicherheit ohne Rootrechte ausgeführt, das weiß ich sicher.

Nun gut, das macht mich glücklich, dass ich jetzt nicht mehr Windows booten muss. Die Fehlermeldung von KDE und Digikam hätte da aber auch mal drauf hinweisen können, dass es an den Rechten liegt.  Stattdessen kam nur irgendwas von "Verzeichnis nicht gefunden /".

Sollte ich vielleicht als Anregung mal den Devs zukommen lassen.

----------

## Fauli

Zumindest wird beim Installieren von libgphoto2 darauf hingewiesen: *emerge libgphoto2 wrote:*   

> Don't forget to add yourself to the plugdev group if you want to be able to access your camera.

 

----------

## tgurr

Gugst du hier: /etc/dbus-1/system.d/hal.conf

```

<!-- Gentoo specific rules to allow 'plugdev' group access to Volumes, etc -->

  <!-- NB: not sure if we should use a different group for SystemPowerManagement and LaptopPanel ... -->

  <policy group="plugdev">

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.LaptopPanel"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume"/>

    <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto"/>

  </policy>

```

----------

